# Marine Radios. FUNNELL WEB SPIDER



## breamingfromabass

Hey Guys,

I jst walked into my bathroom and was confronted by a _*freaking funnell web spider*_!!! WHAT THE F??? Scared the poop out of me especially at this hour. That is probably why the safety questions... Another one in safety. Marine radios ..... I know nothing about them. But after some reading it appears as though:

*UHF you can speak freely on between different yakkers and there is no licence etc etc needed, but will not help you get rescued out on the water.

*VHF you need a licence (after completing a course), to operate and this gives the ability to call in your trip details to the local coast gaurd, your weather warnings and access to channel 16 (??) which is apparently the distress channell and will raise the alarm should there be a *funnell web* in your kayak - or anything of similar seriousness.

Questions:

1) Is the above around about right?

2) looking at for a handheld, battery (like AA) operated and waterproof one? How much? Any links to prodcust stocked locally would be great. Does anyone use one currently?

Some may consider this overkill but in light of the arachnid that is glaring at my through tupperware (still have got the courage up to kill it), it is obvious that unexpected stuff happens, best to be prepared. Especially because my area is a little isolated from the rest of you so I will probably spend most of my timeon the water solo.

Thanks a lot again for the help.

Luke.


----------



## DGax65

I probably can't help with the radios, as things are done a bit differently here in the US. We rely almost exclusively on VHF marine band radios.

Funnel web spiders, huh? Yikes. I just wiki'd funnel web. Sounds dangerous :shock:


----------



## rawprawn

I have small UHF it's good for communicating between other yakers with UHF but if you get into trouble you will be wanting a VHF. I've been doing a bit more offshore stuff lately by myself and have been thinking about getting a water proof VHF.

If they are too expensive I'll resort to using smoke signals. I'll carry a some twigs and some kerro on the yak to be safe.


----------



## rawprawn

This looks to be exactly what I'm after. Right price too.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## rawprawn

More research on this

http://www.powerboat-reports.com/sample/vhf.html

Think I'm going to buy one :twisted:


----------



## breamingfromabass

Hey guys, 
Thanks for the info...

Rawprawn,
Good reserch mate - but would you order from that site? Isn't it in america? Do you trust it to get here?
I have found a few Icom M34 (I have no clue about bands etc etc but this one seems referenced in high regard - anyone?), for arounf 200 shipped in Aus might go with one like that:

"http://www.sailingworld.com/sailing-gear/electronics/the-icom-m34-worlds-first-floating-handheld-vhf-50547.html"

sounds good, but really - would they mak it sound bad if it wasn't?

Ta,
Luke.


----------



## breamingfromabass

Can anyone comment on this model?

And also where do I do my VHF licence course?


----------



## DGax65

Icom and Standard Horizon are probably the best handheld VHF radios that you can buy. I've never owned an Icom, but have used them at work. I also know quite a few people who own Icom radios and speak very highly of them. I have three Standard Horizon radios (2x handheld, 1dash mount) and I'm very happy with all of them. They are very rugged and dependable. My old HSX has spent hundreds of hours in the mesh pocket of my PFD and is still working after 6 years. I also have a HSX-461 that I keep in my bail-out bag. Both are the alloy frame models and seem to be bulletproof.


----------



## SharkNett

Rawprawn,

Keep an eye on ebay as well. Got my icom m34 for about $220 delivered. Think Arewethereyet may have used the same supplier for the same radio.
Fast delivery time as well.

This is the people I bought from 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ICOM-IC-M34-VHF- ... dZViewItem


----------



## Joffa

ICOM is a great brand, Standard Horizon also good. Im currently using a Cobra HH325. Cheaper than the ICOM and seems ok, except a bit bigger and heavier than the ICOM (and dosent float!). No problems with it so far! As for licensing, Im not sure! The Coast Guard prefers you pass/attend a profiecency course (I think?), and you can buy one without presenting a radio operators license, so I guess no???? (You generally can only buy amateur radio gear with a valid operators license). Maybe at the 5/25Watt limit its not an issue? Hopefully someone with more knowledge than me can advise.


----------



## simond11

Hi Rawprawn
This site is wholly Aussie owned and their prices seem pretty good. GME is a very good brand. I have an Icom VHF radio and are about to buy a pair of UHF radios from them.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15

http://www.contactcom.net.au/


----------



## breamingfromabass

Hey All,
Thanks a lot to all for your responses - much appreciated.

SharkNett,
Thanks mate - I think I will buy from them. Were they good to deal with? Did it show up in time or did you have to wait a long time?

Ta,
Luke.


----------



## JT

rawprawn said:


> More research on this
> 
> http://www.powerboat-reports.com/sample/vhf.html
> 
> Think I'm going to buy one :twisted:


I've got the HX370s by Standard Horizon and it's build quality and sound is pretty awesome.

JT


----------



## SharkNett

breamingfromabass said:


> Hey All,
> Thanks a lot to all for your responses - much appreciated.
> 
> SharkNett,
> Thanks mate - I think I will buy from them. Were they good to deal with? Did it show up in time or did you have to wait a long time?
> 
> Ta,
> Luke.


From memory arrived about a week after payment.


----------



## breamingfromabass

Cool I think I will do that.


----------



## ausbass

breamingfromabass said:


> VHF you need a licence (after completing a course


You need a licence? In NSW? Geeze thats getting serious then.


----------



## breamingfromabass

Hey Ausbass,

I am not sure you do anymore?? I called Sea Rescue in Port Macquarie (because I know a prominent person there), he has owned 6 boats, from sailing to sport cruisers, and he laughed at me and said no - so I am unsure AGAIN!

Ta,
Luke


----------



## rawprawn

I just purchased a HX370S VHF $240 delivered. I know they are submersable but does anybody also keep them in a water proof pouch?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... =p3907.m29


----------



## justcrusin

You no longer need to have the radio set licened as you need to with a MFHF set.

But you as the operator need a MROCP (marine radio operaters certificate of proficency) which are obtainably by doing a course at your local volunteer marine rescue base.

FYI funnel webs are allergic to shoe soles they seem to become very skinny after seeing one :shock: :lol: :lol:

cheers Dave


----------



## breamingfromabass

Hey Roberta,

Sorry I never got back to you.

Fishermans Paradise is closest to Ulladulla, or places that fisherman (or women ;-) ;-) ) will know are lake conjola, burril lake, mollymook beach etc etc all in my area.

Oh yeah, we did have a lot of rain and it was definitely a funnell web! I have a family freind who is in the national parks and wildlife and I boxed it for them to look at - they confirmed. I know about them being hardy also. I used to live next to a nice old couple who gave my family free run of the swimming pool in their backyard during summer, but we would forever be finding them flaoting in the pool and alas as soon as thier air bubble popped they would whip into action. SCARY STUFF and needless to say no swimming on that day.

Thanks,
Luke.


----------



## breamingfromabass

P.S. It is only named Fishermans Paradise in summer! All other times it goes by "abloodywasteoftimelike everywhereelse"

:lol: :lol:

Luke.


----------



## SgtWilson

I reckon that in a kayak, a mobile phone is a far more practical and usefull device than any marine radio.

Unless your crossing Bass Straight or other large bodies of water (like the Pacific or Atlantic)!


----------



## DGax65

Most SAR organizations have direction finding equipment to locate VHF MB transmitters. Equipment to DF cell calls is much less common. Cell phones generally have a shorter range than VHF radios (lower freq, higher power). VHF MB allows direct communications with SAR units and other boaters. Using a cell phone will almost always involve comms being relayed at least once. The SAR infrastructure that has existed for the last 40 years primarily revolves around VHF comms. There are many good reasons to use a VHF radio as your primary means of emergency communications. Even if you carry an EPIRB, it is important to be able to communicate with both the SAR base and the on-scene assets. VHF is the best medium for that purpose.


----------

